# Strengths and Weaknesses



## Selkie (Apr 12, 2010)

Each of us have preferences and things we avoid when it comes to cooking a particular food group or style. This thread would get pretty lengthy if we listed everything we could cook, but what I've started off with are just my strengths and weaknesses. For instance:

_*Strengths*_:
*Breads* - I bake some sort of bread (biscuits, dumplings, baguettes, artisan bread, tortillas, pita bread, cream puffs, johnny cakes, pizza, etc.) several times a week.

*Asian* - While I still consider myself a beginner, I've been cooking Asian dishes for more than 30 years.

*Seafood* - Because it's so easy to cook and make it look elegant during special occasions.

_*Weaknesses:*_
*Desserts* - I love pies and make more than a dozen each year, but cakes, cupcakes, cookies, brownies, etc. are something I may try only once every 5 years or so.

*Mexican/South West* - With the exception of chili, most Mexican and South West cooking eludes me. Maybe because I'm not a spicy/chili pepper fan.

*BBQ* - I try, and I really like it, but in general BBQ is best made by people who have the patience to make it tender without burning it to a cinder.

_What are yours?_


----------



## my_psychosis (Apr 12, 2010)

Strengths

Mexican
Italian

Weakness

Pie crust and
Omelets

I just CANT make those 2 things no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Alix (Apr 12, 2010)

Strengths:

Pastry
Baking (with the exception of cream puffs choux escapes me)
Down home cooking
MEAT 

Weaknesses:

Presentation - no patience for art on a plate
Asian food - I can stir fry but no one else is very adventurous here so no practice for me


----------



## qmax (Apr 12, 2010)

Strengths:

Traditional European - Spanish, French, Italian are my favorite stuff
Inventive side dishes
Adventurous - Have played with about every cuisine, and where I live there is access to ton's of "unusual" ingredients, particularly Asian.

Weaknesses:

Desserts - no interest, ergo no practice.
Deep frying - probably more of an equipment issue here, got rid of a home fryer because it was just too small, as I think all the home models are.  I do use a large pot on occasion, but have a hard time maintaining temp.
Doughs - don't know why, but I seem to struggle with them a bit.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 12, 2010)

*Strengths:*
-Specialty cooking (diabetes, gluten free, lactose free, vegetarian/vegan)
-Cakes (baking and decorating)
-Cookies
-Pastries (sweet and savory)
-chocolate, candy
-French, Italian and Asian cuisines
-Presentation - Alix, I love making my food look "just right" but my family just wants to eat it no matter how it looks! 

*Weaknesses:*
-Bread outside of a machine!
-Oatmeal (I can make enough for 100 people, but not for one or two unless it is instant)
-Cooking small amounts
-Making the perfect pot roast


----------



## BigAL (Apr 12, 2010)

Strength:
Smoker
Grill

Weakness:
Everything else


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 12, 2010)

*Strengths:*
Pesto and all dishes using fresh herb 
Spaghetti & Meatballs (i know, everyone thinks their's 
is the best but, no, MINE is...really...no, really)
Mediterranean
Lo-Cal Chocolate Milkshake (tastes better than a regular one)
Healthy Soups
Pies
Turkey Stuffing & Gravy (ditto regarding spaghetti parenthesis...lol)
Mashed Potatoes
Vegan (for my daughter, the yoga instructor/spa esthetician)
Seafood
Grilled Cheese (made with Rosemary Bread, sharp cheddar...not processed, 
EarthBalance"Butter", soy-based Nayonnaise, saltNpepper, sometimes grilled veggies)
French Toast (nothing like it on the planet)

*Weaknesses:*
Homemade Bread 
Homemade Pasta
Homemade Icecream
Gas Grills
Green Salads (they always seem to taste better when someone else makes them...not sure why)


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 12, 2010)

strengths: roasts, sautes, braises, grill, garde manger, small plates, sides, soups

weaknesses: bread baking--need more practice and don't eat enough of it to get it, and      
                        house  too  cold.
                    highly decorated deserts--no interest


----------



## luvs (Apr 12, 2010)

strengths- roast beef, steak, & other meats, soups! i make a great curried carrot soup, veggie soup, fruit soup. interesting salads. my french toast/grilled cheeses get great reviews! seafood. pairing foods. presentation. making the mother sauces & others. & my curried chix salad. 

weaknesses- baking! desserts, piping my duchesse taters. tournes.


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Apr 12, 2010)

Strengths:
-Pastas 
-Muffins
-Cookies
-Cakes (Just regular ones not like wedding cakes or anything.)
-Salads 

Weakness:
-Breads, I need good recipes and advice for sure.  I can get the dough to rise and even taste good but consistancy and moisture are an issue.  Thanks to the bread advice I received on this community I can get my dough to rise and behave like bread! It's a start.  (No pun intended.)
-Asian.  Love the food, can't cook it.
-Fried Rice.  Always screw it up.
-Following recipes exactly.  For cooking I don't always do this and sometimes I make a disaster and other times I discover something wonderful!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2010)

Alix said:


> Strengths:
> 
> Pastry
> Baking (with the exception of cream puffs choux escapes me)
> ...


Alix,Alix,Alix, If I can make cream puffs so can you.I can't make pie crust for the life of me but cream puffs, around here that is what they ask for for special days,
kades


----------



## Alix (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh kadesma if only I COULD! I have just given it up. mudbug tried to teach me, my Mom tried, my MIL tried. I have done it supervised and everyone agrees I'm doing everything right...they just come out like hockey pucks. *sigh*

S'OK though, I'd rather be good at making pastry.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 12, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Alix,Alix,Alix, If I can make cream puffs so can you.I can't make pie crust for the life of me...kades


kades,kades,kades, If I can make pie crust so can you. Here is my Grandmother's recipe that I use and it's light and flaky and perfect everytime...and easy!

*Gammie's Pie Crust:*

Mix with hands until crumbly:
2C flour
1/2tsp salt
3/4C Crisco

Add about 4Tbsp water and lightly squish together ONLY until dough doesn't stick to your hands...otherwise it might be tough. Roll it out on a floured board (or clean counter) with a floured rolling pin. Place it in the pie pans (one if it's deep dish or double-crust). 

If doing a pie that requires a pre-cooked crust like lemon meringue then prick bottom for air holes and bake at 475 for 8-10 minutes. 

Some pies like pumpkin don't require that you cook the crust first.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 12, 2010)

Alix said:


> Oh kadesma if only I COULD! I have just given it up. mudbug tried to teach me, my Mom tried, my MIL tried. I have done it supervised and everyone agrees I'm doing everything right...they just come out like hockey pucks. *sigh*
> 
> S'OK though, I'd rather be good at making pastry.



Alix, Your cream puff experiences sound like my knitting.  Tried many times with different teachers but could never get it......so I crochet and cook 

But when I move into your neighbourhood I am going to show you fool-proof pastry and cream puff methods.  If I can do it, so can you 

PS  In return maybe you can help me with my pot roast.  Dad and DH like the frozen dinner ones (Stouffers. M&M's, etc.) better than mine!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 12, 2010)

I can straighten out that pesky potroast problem. Do you own a crock pot?


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 12, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I can straighten out that pesky potroast problem. Do you own a crock pot?



Yes, and that is how I have been making them for the past year but the meat is always dry.  I have been using cuts called "Pot Roast", "Blade Pot Roast" and "Chuck Pot Roast".  So it must be me! 

So, BD can you  help? Pretty Please!!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 12, 2010)

i am very strong in baked goods, cookies,cakes, bread and so in. also strong in everyday cooking, am willing to try new dishes.make great salads with lots of interesting goodies in them that i find in store. fairly strong in pies. 

no bbq skills whatsoever. just have no feel for it. ok in chinese food if i stick to stir fry. no pasta skills, why bother , the store has fresh made. i love to try things i find here.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2010)

What a really interesting thread, Selkie.....thanks for starting it.
 I've been cooking since I was a kid, and never really thought about it  before. I'm pretty good at what I like to eat......the best motivation I  think.

 I'm good at adapting recipes and once in a while, I think outside the box with my own idea. 



No offense, Mollyanne, but it is *I who makes the best spaghetti ** sauce ever, *although I know nutten about meatballs. The meat is in my sauce, but you'd have to come over for me to teach you.  I'd love that.

I don't have any interest in baking.......well, that's wrong. I don't need to eat sweets or breads or refined carbs. SOOO

Have I told you all lately how much I love this place and being a part of it??


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> kades,kades,kades, If I can make pie crust so can you. Here is my Grandmother's recipe that I use and it's light and flaky and perfect everytime...and easy!
> 
> *Gammie's Pie Crust:*
> 
> ...


Thanks youMollyanne, I'm making a copy and will give it a try this weekend. I've wanted to make pastry crust forever. I really apreciate this more than you know. Thanks again,
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2010)

Robo410 said:


> strengths: roasts, sautes, braises, grill, garde manger, small plates, sides, soups
> 
> weaknesses: bread baking--need more practice and don't eat enough of it to get it, and
> house  too  cold.
> highly decorated deserts--no interest


Robo, everyone assumes you need a warm room to get your bread to rise. a long  cool rise will give you a bread that tastes more like sourdough and you don't have to baby sit it. I made a loaf that J. Pepin has in one of his books, it took hours to rise, but it turned out wonderful. Give it a try and see if you like a loaf that takes time to rise.
kadesma


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 12, 2010)

Strengths :  Vegetarian cuisines, Italian and Mexican

Weaknesses :  Indian, Asian  

Although my Indian and Asian food is not bad, it tastes more like I am " trying" to make Indian and Asian,  but there is something missing. Just doesnt taste like the stuff I go out for.

Dislikes :  Anything that consists of frying or baking.  Not that im too bad at it, I just dont like the mess of frying things , and the mess from flour all over the place.


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Apr 12, 2010)

larry_stewart said:


> Although my Indian and Asian food is not bad, it tastes more like I am " trying" to make Indian and Asian,  but there is something missing. Just doesnt taste like the stuff I go out for.



In what I have seen even in home cooked authentic asian cuisine MSG and certain fish sauces and what not are used constantly.  Maybe it's just me but I have a hard time cooking good asian food too and I grew up on it.   Tastes good if I don't make it!


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a pantry and refrigerator full of just about any sauce or condiment you can get at the asian market ( including msg), and they seem to still be hiding the stuff I need to make it taste just right.  I thought maybe its because im a vegetarian, so obviously I avoid the fish sauces, chicken/ pork based stocks.  But, Ive eaten in vegan chinese restaurants which still seem to capture the flavor that i just cant duplicate.  Ive also heard that the heat they obtain on their woks is nothing I can compare to in my kitchen, and that may have something to do with it too.  I need to get myself a job in  a chinese restaurant


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Apr 12, 2010)

MMM do that then send me some of your cooking please!  I have given up cooking asian it's just not for me.  All the fish sauces and what-nots I cannot get.  Even pancit I cannot cook and that's supposed to be easy.  What hawaiian can't cook fried rice???  Well, besides this one.  If I could make pancit I would be set.  The last time I tried the noodles turned out soggy but dry and stuck together in spots and TOO MUCH FISH SAUCE.  Icky pooh.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> What a really interesting thread, Selkie.....thanks for starting it.
> I've been cooking since I was a kid, and never really thought about it  before. I'm pretty good at what I like to eat......the best motivation I  think.
> 
> I'm good at adapting recipes and once in a while, I think outside the box with my own idea.
> ...


Kayelle,
you and I should have  a gravy throwdown I learned from my mom and m-i-l and my kids swear I could sell the stuff.We use it on homemade ravioli and pasta. I love cooking anything Italian, French, bread, foccacia, salads
Chinese, Asian, i'd rather have made for me I just get antsy trying to get it all together, I'm lousy at cakes and pies, but love to make  cookies, cream puffs, I know nothing about Indian foods although they seem to be taste sensations. Grilling I love but I'm not to good at it. just depends what it is.Summer and fresh veggies is a favorite time. Making pasta is a yes. That's about it for me. Lots still to learn lots to pass on.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey (((Kades))))) I'm ready for the throwdown!!  Tomorrow at my house?
My secret is a buttload of dried prochini mushrooms I picked up last year in Italy, and a good bottle of red wine for both the sauce and us.  Well, maybe two bottles.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 13, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> No offense, Mollyanne, but it is *I who makes the best spaghetti **sauce ever, *although I know nutten about meatballs. The meat is in my sauce, but you'd have to come over for me to teach you. I'd love that.


haha...bring it on kayelle...although you might have me beat with the awesome mushrooms you have and I can't say as I ever put wine in my sauce like you do. But I will say that I put Black Angus ground beef in my meatballs *AND* in my sauce! I use mushrooms too and I put a little sugar in the meatsauce to cut the acid of the tomatoes...and fresh parsley and fresh garlic and basil and oregano and olive oil...and parmesan in the last 20 minutes as well as sprinkling on the top. Do you do that? Huh? Do You? Do you?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Hey (((Kades))))) I'm ready for the throwdown!!  Tomorrow at my house?
> My secret is a buttload of dried prochini mushrooms I picked up last year in Italy, and a good bottle of red wine for both the sauce and us.  Well, maybe two bottles.


You're on, I have the wild mushrooms and the broth from them ready to go..Same for the 2lb of chuck steak. Lets cook
kades


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2010)

LPBeier, no issue with pastry here, I'm killer at it. My Home Ec teacher in grade 8 was astonished at how perfect my raspberry turnovers were when everyone else had hard nasty pastry. I firmly believe its all because I'm terminally lazy and don't work the dough too much!   Now the choux...well...if you can teach me the Hallelujah chorus will go up all over the continent! 

As for the pot roast...get a fatty piece of meat, or only do it for a few hours as opposed to all day. Mostly, again, ignoring it is the key.


----------



## Cookbook Shop (Apr 13, 2010)

Strengths: Pies
Weakness: Fried eggs (don't laugh!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 13, 2010)

Strengths: adventurous, willing to try just about anything; great cooking basics knowledge base allows me to improvise and create on the fly, with a very good chance of success, dabble in all techniques that I have equipment for; engineering skills help me understand what goes on with the food, physics knowledge helps me understand what goes on with the food; experience in many kinds of cuisine; I have the ability to deconstruct foods into their basic flavor components while eating them;  I have the ability to combine flavors and textures in my head before actually making a dish, which gives me a high probability for success in the kitchen.

Weaknesses; Sometimes too experimental; poor visualization skills; very limited exposure to African and Middle Eastern cuisines; budget constraints; equipment constraints; picky people that I have to cook for every day limit my ability to create new dishes except within certain boundaries;  Lack of time to really put together a great meal, without having to sacrifice and inordinate amount of time that could be spent working on something that needs to be worked on.  Limited local food resources.  Finally, at 54 years of age, I don't have the same boundless energy that I had between birth and age 43 or so, when I started slowing down a bit.  Not that I've stopped moving, or have thrown in the towel.  I may not run a mile or two anymore, I can still walk five, just not as fast.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2010)

Strength:  adventurous

Weaknesses: DH isn't adventurous, not enough time to cook like I want to

Seriously,  I'm really good at whatever I tackle and have had very few failures over the years.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 13, 2010)

Alix said:


> Strengths:
> 
> Pastry
> *Baking (with the exception of cream puffs choux escapes me)*
> ...


Alix, come on down and I will demystify chou paste for you. It's easy-peasy.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 13, 2010)

I watched "Who Wants To Be a Millionaire" today and the $25,000 question had to do with "the french word choux". I confess that I don't know what it is but have read it tossed around in this thread while you all talked about pastries so I chose "Pastry" as the answer. The TV contestant chose "Buttery Cream". I was right. I'd better stick around here more...it could make me rich!


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually, the French word "choux" means cabbage!

Pate a choux is the pastry. That's a different thing altogether.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, question was about "pate a choux"...answer was pastry = $25,000!
...thank you for the clarification, June...interesting


----------



## vyapti (Apr 13, 2010)

Strengths:  Vegan & Vegetarian, Italian, Indian
Weaknesses:  Meat (obviously), Baking


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry about that. My bad. I abbreviate when I shouldn't! 

June if I get out your direction, I am SO there!


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 13, 2010)

My strength tends to be timing.  Being able to get things done and have things pull together when they need to.  I have been known to do a mental walk through of a meal when it is multicourse or has some complicated stuff.  I do sometimes write out a chart so I know where I need to be when.

Weakness is I am not good at "visualizing" spices and herbs and how they interact.  If I start winging too much I have been known to go overboard. (Like the chili I made a couple months ago, needed to double up the meat to make it palatable).


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Yes, question was about "pate a choux"...answer was pastry = $25,000!
> ...thank you for the clarification, June...interesting


Just think cream PUFF you got it. So much fun to make and eat..My gang loves them. I fill them with whipped cream. 
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 13, 2010)

Alix said:


> LPBeier, no issue with pastry here, I'm killer at it. My Home Ec teacher in grade 8 was astonished at how perfect my raspberry turnovers were when everyone else had hard nasty pastry. I firmly believe its all because I'm terminally lazy and don't work the dough too much!   Now the choux...well...if you can teach me the Hallelujah chorus will go up all over the continent!
> 
> As for the pot roast...get a fatty piece of meat, or only do it for a few hours as opposed to all day. Mostly, again, ignoring it is the key.



Sorry, Alix, I got mixed up  - I think it was Kades needing help with pastry but she got it.  I was lousy at pastry until I went to school.

I have even tried your recipe for pot roast....twice and it didn't work.  The meat I have used has been fatty and I do ignore it.  Well, will just have to keep trying!

The main point of choux is that you have to add your eggs in after it has cooled a bit AND you need a lot of arm power to stir it until the right consistency.  I will send you my recipe and method.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 14, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Just think cream PUFF you got it. So much fun to make and eat..My gang loves them. I fill them with whipped cream.
> kades


 
I hardly ever make big ones, or sweet ones,  Most often make savory gougeres with herbs and/or cheese.  Big ones of those are often used in Burgundy where the English would make Popovers.

Mom used to fill cream puffs with the tastiest custard!  and sometimes chocolate custard.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 14, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I hardly ever make big ones, or sweet ones,  Most often make savory gougeres with herbs and/or cheese.  Big ones of those are often used in Burgundy where the English would make Popovers.
> 
> Mom used to fill cream puffs with the tastiest custard!  and sometimes chocolate custard.


I've never tried a custard it sounds wonderful tho. We seem to go through whipped cream as if were water. I like the idea of small savory ones, will give some a try soon.
Thanks for the idea.
kades


----------



## Mel! (Apr 16, 2010)

Strengths:
Soups
Breads
Stir fries
Dips
Salad dressings

Weaknesses:
Icecream
Patties
Candy


----------



## 2day2eat (Apr 22, 2010)

Mexican so strength


----------

